# Wie Treppen hoch fahren?



## heifisch (4. März 2010)

Hallo,

Ich würde gerne mal wissen wir ihr es mit dem Treppen hoch fahren seht. 
Ich möchte es gerne versuchen, habe aber Angst dabei einen SnackBite zu kassieren, wenn ich es nicht richtig machen. Zur Info, ich habe Schwalbe Fat Alberts in 2.4 in der SS Variante drauf. Vll kann mir ja jemand Tipps dazu geben.

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Mudge (4. März 2010)

Vor der Treppe in die Attacke-Position gehn und den Lenker hochziehn. Wenn Du erstmal das Vorderrad parallel zur Treppe hast, einfach ganz normal anfangen zu kurbeln. Ich nehm da meistens mittleres Ritzel auf mittlerem Kettenblatt. Das Hinterrad sorgt für Antrieb, dann einfach mit gemäßigter Trittfrequenz auf der Treppe weiterfahren.
Wichtig ist, dass dein Schwerpunkt in der Mitte vom Bike liegt. Das Hinterrad darf nicht durchdrehen und du brauchst noch genügend Druck auf dem Vorderrad, falls du ne Kurve fahren musst, bspw. auf ner Wendeltreppe.
Ich nehm da aber immer spezielle DH-Schläuche und Maxxis Ardents 2.7, seitdem habe ich auch keine Durchschläge mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (4. März 2010)

Gut, dann werde ich das mal so probieren. Danke.  
Bei langen Treppen also gucken das man schön drauf fährt und dann einfach weiter kurbeln. Bei kurzen Treppen(vll nur 5 Stufen) ist es da nicht sinnvoller einfach nur versuchen drüber zu rollen?
Dann werde ich mal berichten wie es mit ergangen ist, ich fürchte nämlich, dass ich mir hinten einen Snackebite holen werden. Vll hilft ja viel Luft im Schlauch ein bisschen was.


----------



## Cuberia (4. März 2010)

Mudge schrieb:


> Das Hinterrad sorgt für Antrieb.



 Ist das wirklich immer so ?¿


----------



## heifisch (4. März 2010)

Cuberia schrieb:


> Ist das wirklich immer so ?¿


Schon komisch, wa.


----------



## heifisch (4. März 2010)

Ist es eigentlich Sinnvoll den Dämpfer möglichst weich abzustimmten, damit der Reifen geschont wird? Ich denke schon, oder?


----------



## LautSprecher (5. März 2010)

heifisch schrieb:


> Ist es eigentlich Sinnvoll den Dämpfer möglichst weich abzustimmten, damit der Reifen geschont wird? Ich denke schon, oder?



Lern es lieber gleich richtig  

= Nein.


----------



## jan84 (5. März 2010)

Snakebites sind meiner Erfahrung nach kein Problem wenn man nicht wie ein blöder in die Treppe reinfährt sondern wirklich das Vorderrad anzieht und dann durchs Pedalieren die Treppe hoch fährt und eben nicht durch Schwung.


----------



## Eifelscout (5. März 2010)

Ich würde den Reifendruck auch nicht zu hoch machen, locker in den Armen und schöner gleichmäßiger Tritt.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_8Yu7-uCa08"]YouTube- how to bike up stairs[/ame]


----------



## Mudge (5. März 2010)

Lol, das geht ja wirklich. Erkenntnis des Tages


----------



## mas7erchief (5. März 2010)

Aber in dem Video sinds auch ziemlich Flache Treppenstufen würd ich sagen oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudge (5. März 2010)

Denk doch mal an die ganzen neuen Möglichkeiten, die sich dadurch auftun  La Revolution!


----------



## Eifelscout (5. März 2010)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> Aber in dem Video sinds auch ziemlich Flache Treppenstufen würd ich sagen oder?



Der Handlauf der Treppe im Clip hat eine Steigung von 20 Grad, müssten dann ca. 35% Steigung entsprechen. 
Ich denke aber daß auch der Radstand im Verhältnis zu den Stufen sehr wichtig ist. Denn wenn ich mit beiden Rädern gleichzeitig gegen die Stufen fahre ist es wesentlich schwerer und führt zu einer sehr abgehackten Fahrweise. Also braucht jeder Radstand seine eigene ideale Treppe. Ich behaupte der Radstand ist wichtiger als der Steigungswinkel der Treppe.

eifelscout


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. März 2010)

Hängt auch von der Stufenhöhe und dem Abstand der Stufen zueinander ab. Hohe Stufen sind logischerweise schwerer hochzufahren als flache. Wenn dann der Abstand der Stufen noch ziemlich groß ist, bekommts schon Trailcharakter.

Ich fahre mit moderater Geschwindigkeit auf die Treppe, möglichst im rechten Winkel, zu und lupfe kurz vor Erreichen der ersten Stufen das Vorderrad an. Lasse mich dann leicht hochrollen und fange an weiterzutreten, wenn ich die Geschwindigkeit von der Anfahrt fast aufgebraucht ist.


----------



## mas7erchief (5. März 2010)

und aus dem abstand und der höhe der stufen ergibt sich was?
genau....das gefälle/die steilheit (gibts das wort überhaupt???)


----------



## flyingscot (5. März 2010)

Die meisten normalen Treppen haben aber doch Steigungen deutlich jenseits der 40% und da ist bei mir auch auf perfektem Untergrund irgendwann vorbei mit der Vortriebserzeugung.


----------



## Ferkelmann (5. März 2010)

mas7erchief schrieb:


> und aus dem abstand und der höhe der stufen ergibt sich was?
> genau....das gefälle/die steilheit (gibts das wort überhaupt???)


 
Nicht nur. Was ich meinte ist, wenn der Abstand zu lang ist, wirds nicht unbedingt leichter eine Treppe hochzukommen. Im Idealfall hat eine Treppe kurze und nicht so hohe Stufen. Das Gefälle der Treppe an sich spielt eher eine untergeordnete Rolle, zumindest wenn es um Hochfahren bis 10-15 Stufen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## heifisch (5. März 2010)

So, vielen Danke schonmal. Nach ner Tour heute hab ichs mal versucht und auch geschafft!


----------



## 7h4nt0m (5. März 2010)

wenn es nicht zu viele stufen sind kannst du auch einfach das vorderrad hochziehen, schwungvoll nach vorne lehnen und das hinterrad endlasten, dann das hinterrad nachziehen und normal weiterfahren
bei treppen die mehr als doppelt so lang wie das bike sind wirds aber schwer mit nachziehen^^


----------

